# Ryobi Trimmer wont start



## Davok64 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I'm new to this forum but it certainly seems to be the place for advice.

My problem is that my Ryobi Trimmer/Bush Cutter won't start. I have recently replaced the starter cord (which was a right pain) using directions from a YouTube video. The guy on there did it in 8 minutes - it took me about 8 attempts!!!

Anyway, after eventually getting the starter cord replaced, it now won't start. I thought I might have flooded it or something so left it for a day to see if it would clear. But still no luck.

Any ideas on what the problem might be? After searching on here, it might be the carb - but I don't know what that is.

Any advice gratefully accepted.


Cheers, 

David


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Remove The Kill Wire From The Ignition Coil Just To Rule This Out As I Have Seen A Traped Wire Kill The Spark. That Is If You Do Not Have Spark What Was It Like Befo The Recoil Repair Did It Start Easy?

Also The Model Of The Timmer Will Help Us Idenify The Machine

Bill


----------



## buck53545 (Jun 12, 2010)

check for spark and has it ran this year before this issue. I have had many that need carb kits they are a pain to rebuild just alittle but watch for the small spring if you do attempt to do it.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Davok64 said:


> After searching on here, it might be the carb - but I don't know what that is.
> 
> 
> David


You don't know what a 'carb' is ??


----------



## buck53545 (Jun 12, 2010)

Davok if you dont know much about the carb on this machine it would be worth taking it to a local repair shop it isnt a big job but there a a few screws and stuff you would have to take a very close look at. The carb is located byhind the air cleaner and has the choke that comes out of it. if you remove the air cleaner cover there are two screws that hold it in and two fuel lines that attach to it. one is for fuel coming one is for fuel going. keep track of which is which then there is a throttle wire that would come off you remove these by holding the wire and pressing the throttle they will slip out you will see what I am talking about if you try this. the the carb you just take apart. watch maybe inside at a lighted work bench and take your time by a carb kit if you have spark and take you time you will save your self money and feel good when you fix it. the is a diaphram in there and a needle these need replacing if you have spark. The diaphram works as a fuel pump if it has some dry rot it wont pump fuel. and the needle is a good bet since it is a 2 cycle and has probally been sitting a short time. and with hte ethonal in the gas now adays it doesnt quiet work well with small engines.


----------

